# auf JPanel zeichnen



## Apon (7. März 2005)

Moin,

komme einfach nicht dahinter, wie man auf ein bestimmtes JPanel zeichnet und die Graphik dann auch nur in diesem JPanel angezeigt wird.
Über eine MenuBar kann ich zwischen den verschiedenen JPanels wechseln, aber die Graphik erscheint in jedem JPanel.

Bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß Jens


----------



## tobiaft (7. März 2005)

Schau Dir mal folgenden Code an:


```
//Create an AWT-based application.
import java.awt.*;
import javax.swing.*;


//Zeichnen in Swing
class Draw extends JPanel{
	protected void paintComponent(Graphics g){

	paintComponent(g);
	g.drawLine(0, 0, 10, 5);
	}
}

// Create a frame window.
public class SwingFensterAdvanced extends JFrame{
	
	public SwingFensterAdvanced(){  
	    	    
	    
	    
	    JPanel testPanel = new JPanel();

            Draw oDraw = new Draw();
	    testPanel.add(oDraw);	    
	    
	    testPanel.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder()); 
	    getContentPane().add(testPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);	    
	
	}
	
	public static void main( String args[] ){
		
		SwingFensterAdvanced swingwin = new SwingFensterAdvanced();
		swingwin.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		//setSize() ist bei pack() überflüssig
		swingwin.setSize(800, 600);	
		swingwin.setTitle("Hallo");		
		swingwin.setVisible(true);
    }
}
```

Müsste egtl. so funktionieren...


----------

